# DeJuan Blair's Monster Game Tonight



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a great performance, starting in place of Tim Duncan (who was being rested).

28 points on 11/17 shooting, 21 rebounds (10 offensive), and 2 steals and 2 blocks. This guy does not play like a rookie.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And he would've done even more if he wasn't treated like such a rookie by the refs. Absolutely disgusting calls against him tonight.

BTW, he wasn't starting in place of Duncan. He's actually been starting for quite some time now. Though he definitely did take over the payload for him tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, my bad. For some reason I assumed he was coming off the bench (and I just watched Spurs/Lakers last night - shows you how much I paid attention to the start of the game).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> Oh, my bad. For some reason I assumed he was coming off the bench (and I just watched Spurs/Lakers last night - shows you how much I paid attention to the start of the game).


Probably cause it's completely unlike Pop to give rookies such playtime, let alone start them. He started to come around early last year with Hill. Let's just hope Blair keeps his minutes once Bonner comes back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And the fact that he only played 7 minutes...



> Rookie DeJuan Blair registered 28 points, 21 rebounds, two steals and two blocked shots in San Antonio's overtime win over Oklahoma City on Wednesday night. Since the NBA began tracking steals and blocks in 1973-74, only one other rookie has reached those levels in those four categories in the same game: Hakeem Olajuwon against New York on February 14, 1985 (30 points, 25 rebounds, three steals and three blocked shots).


http://espn.go.com/espn/elias?date=20100114


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blair is just a beast. How do the Spurs get these guys? HOW!


----------



## verycoolgial (Jan 15, 2010)

Dejuan Blair is the man....
herbalife


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

verycoolgial said:


> Dejuan Blair is the man....
> herbalife


Yes he is, and welcome to the boards.

Edit: Damn. Thought we had another Spurs fan on the boards. Seems like it's just a spammer.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

For those who hadn't seen Blair beast it up the other night.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*This guy is being a jerk about it*


----------

